# Intel Core i7 "Haswell-E" to Launch in Q3 2014



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2013)

Intel is planning to launch its 4th generation Core i7 HEDT (high-end desktop) platform, codenamed "Haswell-E," in the third quarter of 2014 (after June), which should space its launch roughly a year from Core i7 "Ivy Bridge-E." With Haswell-E, Intel is expected to increase core counts across the board, launching an "affordable" six-core part around the $400 mark, an eight-core part around the $600 mark, and an Extreme Edition eight-core part around the $1,000 mark. The three will be based on the LGA2011-3 socket, which has the same pin count as today's LGA2011, yet is incompatible with it, because the pin map of Haswell-E will differ from its predecessors'. Driving the platform will be Intel's X99 Express chipset, with support for up to ten SATA 6 Gb/s ports, and a large number of USB 3.0 ports. Some of the first X99 motherboards are expected to be unveiled at Computex 2014.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Dumpling (Dec 26, 2013)

Ooooh, another socket? Why, thank you, Intel, that's great!


----------



## JTristam (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad I didn't jump in the Haswell bandwagon this year. Q3 2014 will be the perfect time to upgrade (read: replace) my aging x79 rig. About time.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2013)

JTristam said:


> Glad I didn't jump in the Haswell bandwagon this year. Q3 2014 will be the perfect time to upgrade (read: replace) my aging x79 rig. About time.



Aging? You call a 4930k old? You, sir, are very spoiled.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Aging? You call a 4930k old? You, sir, are very spoiled.


He's not calling a 4930k old, he's calling his *4960X* old.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> He's not calling a 4930k old, he's calling his *4960X* old.


Sorry, I stand corrected. He is not spoiled, he's *really* spoiled.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 26, 2013)

JTristam said:


> Glad I didn't jump in the Haswell bandwagon this year. Q3 2014 will be the perfect time to upgrade (read: replace) my aging x79 rig. About time.


LOL WUT!?
X79 is only at a disadvantage against the Haswell-E octa cores because the regular Hexa core Haswells  will probably clock like crap because if the 4 cores(4770K) average 4.7Ghz on Water then the hexa cores will do 4.3-4.6Ghz and the octa cores will do 4.1-4.6Ghz meaning that a 3960X at 5Ghz will be equal to a Haswell-e hexa core and 25% slower than an octacore haswell.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 26, 2013)

hmmmm... now i need to start saving for x99 build...... maybe ^_^ i have one year to save WUT!!!


----------



## dick_cheney (Dec 26, 2013)

... was really hoping to get Haswell-E before June, machine wont last much longer.


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to see the first 8 core will be around 600... I'm just wondering how much premium they will charge for the DDR4 in the first few years.... since a proper 4-module kit of ddr3 at 2133mhz is already at 200+


----------



## radrok (Dec 26, 2013)

Would have loved more than 8 cores 

Still, 2 more cores are very welcomed anyway.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 26, 2013)

Perfect timing......wait wont b-well be out by then.... building a haswell now for wifey.... good thing I have a few extra cases


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone else read "affordable" and "$600 eight core processor" and do a double take?

DDR3 is near the point in its life cycle where production is high and costs are low (foregoing the artificial pricing shenanigans suppliers are playing).  Despite this, 4 stick sets are in the multiple hundred dollar range.  Introduce DDR4, and that price will more than likely add on another hundred or more.  

Speculating on exactly what is going to go down here, let's look at the past.  SB-IB-Haswell was a uniform 10-15% increase; SB-e to IB-e was about a 10-15% increase.  That means SB-e to Haswell-e should be about a 32% increase.  There's a 33% increase in core count, so on heavily threaded applications you could theoretically see a 65% improvement.  Between that, and the PCH upgrades, I'm digging the potential for Haswell-e.  This is all assuming that the on-die vrm doesn't turn Haswell-e into a miniature inferno. 

Will it be worth buying another platform, I think not.  SB and SB-e are two generations old, but they've still got some life left in them.  I am looking forward to people selling their IB-e processors though.  If people are already willing to ditch IB-e I'd be happy to get an upgrade and makes the upgrade prices for someone else a little smaller.


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah 600$ is waay too much, even 400$ for 6core..

Although this 8core was my original upgrade from q9450, but good that I didn't waited. Now I have a great HW batch and im already enjoying single threaded perf. to the max and all those extra mini speedups from 7-way branch unit, gather, fma3, etc..

And i think it won't be any faster with Haswell-E, not if I compare it to IvyBridge-E.

Cinebench15 single perf.
my 4770K @ 4.7ghz 188cb
one guru3d member 4930K @ 5ghz 188cb

Another bad thing by this  8 core is it won't OC that good (150w tdp) probably 4.5ghz max., Ok multi-thread will own no doubt,  16threads ftw!


----------



## JDG1980 (Dec 26, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Will it be worth buying another platform, I think not.  SB and SB-e are two generations old, but they've still got some life left in them.  I am looking forward to people selling their IB-e processors though.  If people are already willing to ditch IB-e I'd be happy to get an upgrade and makes the upgrade prices for someone else a little smaller.



I agree that SB/SB-E is still a competitive CPU, but the X79 platform really has to go. No USB 3.0 support at all? Only two 6Gbps SATA ports? Not to mention how hot it runs because of the outdated 45nm process on which it's fabricated. For an enthusiast-oriented platform, this is an embarrassment. I don't think anyone will miss the plethora of third-party USB and SATA controllers that motherboard vendors have had to hack in to make their current LGA 2011 products workable.


----------



## NeoXF (Dec 26, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> People aren't seriously  comparing an Amd six or eight core to an Intel six or future eight are they..


Depends on the task/workload. But what if they are? LOL
Damn haters...

Anyway, looks like this might make my decision in going for a cheaper Kaveri rig final, now I just have to see it in action and hope it doesn't disappoint (too much). Then, in late 2014 or 2015 I might get a HTPC/small form-factor case, move it there and go for a six or eight core Haswell-E or Broadwell-E (if they don't change sockets again, LOL) in my new Corsair Obsidian 750D. Fingers crossed that motherboard makers make some versions with SATA-Express as well, by 2015, hopefully, SSD drives on SATA-Express of 480/500/512GB+ might be a great choice.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> This is all assuming that the on-die vrm doesn't turn Haswell-e into a miniature inferno..


Wasn't there word that Intel might be moving the VRMs back out with Haswell refresh/Broadwell/Haswell-E?... err... one or all of those.


----------



## JTristam (Dec 26, 2013)

@Aquinus @adulaamin
Very funny.
Another day another lame jokes. Didn't get it, eh lads?

The aging one is my Asus Rampage IV Extreme, *not* my 4960x.

Sigh...
bloody lads.

And it's not the Black Edition. It's the old red one, released in 2011, hence the reason I called it aging. But for good reason; like a wine, it gets better and better over time. But even a great wine won't last forever. Been two years and I really like to upgrade my x79. Once x99 is out it's time for me to semi-retire my Rampage IV Extreme workstation along with my Titans and DDR3 modules (assuming Haswell-E uses DDR4) and replace it with Rampage V or whatever bloody name Asus will call it. Why? Because I like it and I believe x99 will be better than x79. And if, because of the new board, I have to replace my 4960x as well then so be it. 8 core for 6 core is a good upgrade. Not to mention I will have a decent spare motherboard and CPU to build my own gaming rig (if I really need a workstation and a gaming rig) if I want to.

No offense, lads, don't mean to sound harsh or something but I'm not in the mood for joking right now. Good joke, but better luck next time.

@buildzoid
I'll go for the 8 core mate, not the 6 core. Extreme for extreme. Also I don't know why you brought that numbers. Those are for people involved in overclocking contests or benchmarking. Speed and reliability are important to me but I don't overclock to compete or compare stats with others. And it's not like I'm going to try to reach 8GHz with Haswell-E. I'm more interested in thermal and TDP than record-breaking speed.

@Kaynar @radrock
Would love to see how good Haswell-E will perform. I'm really curious about Intel's first 8 core.


----------



## radrok (Dec 26, 2013)

JTristam said:


> @Aquinus @adulaamin
> 
> 
> @Kaynar @radrock
> Would love to see how good Haswell-E will perform. I'm really curious about Intel's first 8 core.



I'm expecting the stock 8 core Haswell-E to perform slightly more than a 5,0 Ghz SB-E/IVB-E 6 core.

You can quote me on this next year, when Haswell-E gets benched


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2013)

radrok said:


> Would have loved more than 8 cores
> 
> Still, 2 more cores are very welcomed anyway.



They grab an Extra Spicey Xeon off fleabay ...
Get ya more than 8cores...  Haswell goes up to 14c 

You can have 12c IB-E right now.


----------



## radrok (Dec 26, 2013)

Would already have done that, if they were unlocked.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2013)

radrok said:


> Would already have done that, if they were unlocked.



Just grab a *E5-2687W v2
*
3.6Ghz base 4ghz ACT


----------



## TheDeeGee (Dec 26, 2013)

JTristam said:


> Glad I didn't jump in the Haswell bandwagon this year. Q3 2014 will be the perfect time to upgrade (read: replace) my aging x79 rig. About time.



Either too much money or trolling.


----------



## Frick (Dec 26, 2013)

JTristam said:


> @Aquinus @adulaamin
> Very funny.
> Another day another lame jokes. Didn't get it, eh lads?
> 
> ...



YOU CAPITALIST PIG YOU.

Also, you did use the word "rig", which usually describes the entire computer.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> YOU CAPITALIST PIG YOU.
> 
> Also, you did use the word "rig", which usually describes the entire computer.


...and considering the number of PCI-E lanes, it's not like you can't throw a RAID card in it if you have money to blow on a 4960X which is why I think the "X79 chipset is old and out dated" argument is really kind of lame. If you need more bandwidth, you probably need a RAID card anyways. 40 lanes of PCI-E is a benefit in and of itself. It's not like 1155 or 1150 where you're stuck 16 lanes worth of PCI-E bandwidth which is only enough to drive crossfire or SLi with two cards, forget anything else. When you have 40 PCI-E lanes and a CPU that was initially designed for servers, you need to consider what the platform was targeted for. Having been a system admin, I can tell you that RAID cards provide much more bandwidth than a PCH will. Also, i should note that X79 does offer 8 PCI-E lanes as well.


----------



## msamelis (Dec 26, 2013)

Incompatible sockets? Again Intel?


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 27, 2013)

hmm, maybe ill go from x58 to x99 then? Time will show.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 27, 2013)

msamelis said:


> Incompatible sockets? Again Intel?






 

is there truly anybody in the enthusiast community that is not aware of intel's tick - tock  modus operandi ?
and please with the amd is cheaper.... we know....and don't care.......

...o.k. you can hate me now..


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally, we'll have REAL, genuine 8-core CPU's on the market.

Not fake ones using slightly-better-than-hyperthreading nonsense to give themselves pseudo-octacore and then repeat it long enough that people actually forget that's what they're offering.

Intel will be offering genuine octacore's with hyperthreading to boost the thread count up to 16.  It's only taken... years and years?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Dec 27, 2013)

HisDivineOrder said:


> Finally, we'll have REAL, genuine 8-core CPU's on the market.
> 
> Not fake ones using slightly-better-than-hyperthreading nonsense to give themselves pseudo-octacore and then repeat it long enough that people actually forget that's what they're offering.


This.

Not saying that AMD's '8-core' solutions are bad, per se, just that it's always irritated me how said solutions can be bested by Quad-cores.

I'm _considering_ the 5930K or whatever the cheapest, non extreme 8-core (if there is one) to replace my 2600K and P67 chipset. IB-E didn't really offer the performance improvement that I was looking at, not to mention the older chipset released at the same time as my P67.


----------



## Octavean (Dec 27, 2013)

msamelis said:


> Incompatible sockets? Again Intel?



That is a fairly common complaint and understandably so,........... provided one actually bought into the platform in the first place.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 27, 2013)

JDG1980 said:


> I agree that SB/SB-E is still a competitive CPU, but the X79 platform really has to go. No USB 3.0 support at all? Only two 6Gbps SATA ports? Not to mention how hot it runs because of the outdated 45nm process on which it's fabricated. For an enthusiast-oriented platform, this is an embarrassment. I don't think anyone will miss the plethora of third-party USB and SATA controllers that motherboard vendors have had to hack in to make their current LGA 2011 products workable.



I have to say, this answer confounds me.  I've railed against the X79 PCH in past threads.  It always seemed like a cheap solution from Intel, that should have been replaced by X89 when IB-e came out.  They should have focused on getting all the SATA ports to properly work at the SATA III standards initially leaked slides indicated.  That said, I'm not spending a couple thousand dollars (new PSU, RAM, CPU, mobo, and cooling block) in order to get them.  

The Haswell-e offering, including PCH, is what I was expecting from SB-e (with the exception of DDR4).  Given that, it isn't a reasonably intelligent expenditure to get features I've managed without for two years already.  Assuming the pricing was a bit more reasonable, or I was replacing something older than SB-e, Haswell-e makes sense.  Right now, a new platform for incremental improvements and extra connectivity isn't capable of justifying the cost.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 27, 2013)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> This.
> 
> Not saying that AMD's '8-core' solutions are bad, per se, just that it's always irritated me how said solutions can be bested by Quad-cores.
> 
> I'm _considering_ the 5930K or whatever the cheapest, non extreme 8-core (if there is one) to replace my 2600K and P67 chipset. IB-E didn't really offer the performance improvement that I was looking at, not to mention the older chipset released at the same time as my P67.



Intels hyper threading only increases performance when the operations being done do not use the same part of the CPU core. So you can run floating point addition and integer addition in parallel on one core but you can't run integer addition in parallel with integer addition on one core. This results in AMDs octa cores rivaling 3930Ks in video encoding and other repetitive operations.

Also Haswell cores are not much faster than Ivy cores which are barely faster than Sandy cores when you talk clock per clock performance and unfortunately this difference get wiped out because most Sandy cores can do 5Ghz+ but only some Ivys can get 5Ghz and almost no Haswells get to 5Ghz. Now take of 100mhz of of the max OC for ever 2 extra cores and you end up with Haswell-e octas looking like they will average 4.5Ghz on water.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2013)

As a cruncher, I am curious on how the 8 core will perform. I think $600 is a little high, but will wait to see how it performs/over clocks. I paid close to that for my first 6 core i7 970 shortly after they were released.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 27, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> ...and considering the number of PCI-E lanes, it's not like you can't throw a RAID card in it if you have money to blow on a 4960X which is why I think the "X79 chipset is old and out dated" argument is really kind of lame. If you need more bandwidth, you probably need a RAID card anyways. 40 lanes of PCI-E is a benefit in and of itself. It's not like 1155 or 1150 where you're stuck 16 lanes worth of PCI-E bandwidth which is only enough to drive crossfire or SLi with two cards, forget anything else. When you have 40 PCI-E lanes and a CPU that was initially designed for servers, you need to consider what the platform was targeted for. Having been a system admin, I can tell you that RAID cards provide much more bandwidth than a PCH will. Also, i should note that X79 does offer 8 PCI-E lanes as well.




Aye ... I have 8.2TB R5 hanging off a p212 in my current "x79" rig ... 80 pcie lanes is vunderful


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2013)

About it needing a new socket btw: Weren't they supposed to move the eletrical stuff off the CPU?


----------



## JTristam (Dec 27, 2013)

Svarog said:


> Either too much money or trolling.



Or just saying my opinion. That's what I've been planning since Ivy Bridge. What's wrong with that? Either you didn't have better things to do or you didn't have better things to do. Look at the mirror, you *are* the one who's trolling. Hypocrite.



Frick said:


> YOU CAPITALIST PIG YOU.
> 
> Also, you did use the word "rig", which usually describes the entire computer.



Oh come now Frick, what's so capitalist about that? I didn't switch to Haswell because I've been waited for Haswell-E. And rig, yeah, you're right. Usually. But I meant for "most of it" not "the whole". 4960x is the last thing and probably the only last thing I want to replace. Unfortunately switching to x99 will "force" me to replace my brand new 4960x. But as I said, no lost. 8 core worths it. At least I have a decent spare CPU and I've been saving money by skipping two generations so no problem with upgrading.



Aquinus said:


> ...and considering the number of PCI-E lanes, it's not like you can't throw a RAID card in it if you have money to blow on a 4960X which is why I think the "X79 chipset is old and out dated" argument is really kind of lame. If you need more bandwidth, you probably need a RAID card anyways. 40 lanes of PCI-E is a benefit in and of itself. It's not like 1155 or 1150 where you're stuck 16 lanes worth of PCI-E bandwidth which is only enough to drive crossfire or SLi with two cards, forget anything else. When you have 40 PCI-E lanes and a CPU that was initially designed for servers, you need to consider what the platform was targeted for. Having been a system admin, I can tell you that RAID cards provide much more bandwidth than a PCH will. Also, i should note that X79 does offer 8 PCI-E lanes as well.



Very good opinion and I know those facts about x79. That's not the reason why I planned to upgrade. But old and outdated part? It's old, but not outdated, mate. 

Good Lord I don't know why some folks took my decision to upgrade way too seriously. What's wrong with swithcing to x99? Wait until Q3 2014 then you all can judge whether my decision to upgrade is pointless or not. Remember, we don't know what a x99 board can do yet. So hold your horses.



radrok said:


> I'm expecting the stock 8 core Haswell-E to perform slightly more than a 5,0 Ghz SB-E/IVB-E 6 core.
> You can quote me on this next year, when Haswell-E gets benched



I bet. With this and Kaveri, 2014 surely is going to be an interesting year.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2013)

JTristam said:


> Good Lord I don't know why some folks took my decision to upgrade way too seriously. What's wrong with swithcing to x99? Wait until Q3 2014 then you all can judge whether my decision to upgrade is pointless or not. Remember, we don't know what a x99 board can do yet. So hold your horses.



Oh, nothing is wrong with it. It's just that most people have no need for more cores and considering you have a 1000 USD CPU and that you'd have to replace if you go to 2011-3 to upgrade is what boggles me. Upgrading just to get a better PCH is a little nuts since it's not like Intel is going to be improving its CPU's IPC by all that much.

If more cores really helps you do what ever you're doing (no, it won't help with gaming at the moment,) then you can already get a 12c/24t 2011 Xeon. Considering it appears that you're willing to dump as much money as is needed into it, then go by two of them and a server board and completely forget the PCH because you'll have 80 PCI-E lanes to use.

Most people don't have the money to afford a 4960x, forget two Titans. Money probably means a bit more to a lot of people here than it does to you. I'm just saying.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2013)

Frick said:


> YOU CAPITALIST PIG YOU.
> 
> Also, you did use the word "rig", which usually describes the entire computer.



I just thought the people who used the word RIG was just to make them feel more like men lol.


But on topic 2 pricey and i cannot say i need the extra cores anyways.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> But on topic 2 pricey and i cannot say i need the extra cores anyways.


That's really the point I've been trying to make.


----------



## Vario (Dec 27, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Intels hyper threading only increases performance when the operations being done do not use the same part of the CPU core. So you can run floating point addition and integer addition in parallel on one core but you can't run integer addition in parallel with integer addition on one core. This results in AMDs octa cores rivaling 3930Ks in video encoding and other repetitive operations.
> 
> Also Haswell cores are not much faster than Ivy cores which are barely faster than Sandy cores when you talk clock per clock performance and unfortunately this difference get wiped out because most Sandy cores can do 5Ghz+ but only some Ivys can get 5Ghz and almost no Haswells get to 5Ghz. Now take of 100mhz of of the max OC for ever 2 extra cores and you end up with Haswell-e octas looking like they will average 4.5Ghz on water.


Really pretty much spot on here.  Sandy and Ivy are still probably the way to go unless you want more sata 6.  Sadly z77 boards are starting to disappear.  If  your average Haswell does 4.3 on air, sandy does 4.8 on air, and ivy does 4.6 on air, the average sandy and ivy will perform better.


Possibly the haswell-e will have the soldered on IHS and this will help a lot I bet.


Also guys don't feed the troll.



Brusfantomet said:


> hmm, maybe ill go from x58 to x99 then? Time will show.


Probably by then your x58 might be worth upgrading finally (since they are still really badass processors) or it may be better yet to go for a used older ivy/sandy and break even on cost for a 15-20% improvement.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I just thought the people who used the word RIG was just to make them feel more like men lol.
> 
> 
> But on topic 2 pricey and i cannot say i need the extra cores anyways.



huh.... I thought it was because we viewed them as work horses rather than toys.

I call mine rigs and boxen.... but I fold for a hobby so...  that's why the high core count on everything.


I just wish intel didnt lock the high core count models.   


I have lots of high end parts floating around... I don't really have more money to throw around than the average person I just put a higher portion of my income at computing than most.
My rigs are definitely worth more than my car.  It is just a matter of priorities.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I don't really have more money to throw around than the average person I just put a higher portion of my income at computing than most.
> My rigs are definitely worth more than my car.  It is just a matter of priorities.



I'm glad you're in a such a situation where you can prioritize something like that. A lot of people can't just "adjust funds" to be able to indulge. I suspect you either have less living expenses than most (someone may be helping to support you in some way, shape, or form,) or you actually have more money than you think you do.

My priority is that my family comes first, not my computer, but that's just me and my situation.


----------



## radrok (Dec 27, 2013)

Patriot said:


> huh.... I thought it was because we viewed them as work horses rather than toys.
> 
> I call mine rigs and boxen.... but I fold for a hobby so...  that's why the high core count on everything.
> 
> ...



Man let's just avoid talking about cars, you just remember me how much I spent on mine 

That's a damn costly hobby!


I'm with you on the Intel's locked Xeons, for what they cost Intel could just leave the multiplicator unlocked, atleast on higher end parts!


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2013)

radrok said:


> That's a damn costly hobby!



Speaks the guy with two water cooled Titans in SLI.


----------



## radrok (Dec 27, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Speaks the guy with two water cooled Titans in SLI.



That's about the cost of an unpainted aero kit


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 27, 2013)

This will be nice upgrade. Maybe is Q3 little early for me because 3770K will be still fast for games, but I count Q 2015 until we see more motherboards and memories.
2011 is long time on market, 3 years. Maybe they need to change something to improve performance. 2011 was for two Extreme generation, that's not bad.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2013)

radrok said:


> That's about the cost of an unpainted aero kit


I don't need an Aero kit. I'm perfectly happy with my 2001 Saab 9-5 Aero. 

In all seriousness though, 2011 has been out for a while and all things considered, it has held up pretty well against even newer CPUs that are coming out. Much like how X58 still serves a lot of people very well.


----------



## jihadjoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Frick said:


> About it needing a new socket btw: Weren't they supposed to move the eletrical stuff off the CPU?


DDR4 means they'll still need a new socket.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> DDR4 means they'll still need a new socket.


...and a new CPU with a DDR4 controller,  but that tends to come hand-in-hand with a new socket. If 2011-3 uses DDR4, then I think that most of the complaints about a socket change are over-exaggerated. Remember when SB-E came out, it has features that weren't yet available on Sandy Bridge (like PCI-E 3.0 and a faster IMC). I suspect that there will be little things that will make Haswell-E a bit better, but the real question is, "is it worth it?"

For me, my 3820 performs exceptionally and only when I do media encoding do I really max out the CPU, but I don't do that all that often. Until I need more cores, I doubt I'll upgrade it.


----------



## Octavean (Dec 28, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I just thought the people who used the word RIG was just to make them feel more like men lol.
> 
> 
> But on topic 2 pricey and i cannot say i need the extra cores anyways.



I've always hated the term "Rig". It seemed rather childish to me or maybe a little ignorant.  It's the same term some drug addicts use to refer to the end product / preparation of some types of narcotics.  

I much prefer the term "system" or to just call it what it actually is rather then some slang term.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2013)

Octavean said:


> I've always hated the term "Rig". It seemed rather childish to me or maybe a little ignorant.  It's the same term some drug addicts use to refer to the end product / preparation of some types of narcotics.
> 
> I much prefer the term "system" or to just call it what it actually is rather then some slang term.



As much as I enjoy going off topic (I do agree, I like calling it a "computer" ), try to at least have something to add to the current topic so we don't digress.


----------



## ypsylon (Dec 28, 2013)

Well H-E/X99 could be interesting option for upgrade from X58. Will wait for official tests. 

BTW: It is really humorous reading of people complaining about new sockets every year or two. Of course it's not ideal., but....  

My question is: who orders/forces you to switch setups every 6 months?
Answer: Nobody.

From X58 user point of view. I couldn't care less about anything CPU-related on the market right now. First worthwhile option maybe X99/LGA2011-3.  X58 will be 6-7 years old 2014/15, but still extremely potent, that is very long run of excellent platform (and all my X58 systems will run until they literally die). And even if I switch to X99 I will do that with premise that I will buy most powerful system available so it will last for next decade, no problems.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy I waited for this with my LGA1366 socket


----------



## KevinCobley (Dec 29, 2013)

aWhy all the comments re new sockets, what a waste of space it's been 5 or 6 yeas since X58 that's how long Intel has been introducing new sockets with processor launches, get use to it that's the way it is.

My X58 is now 4 years old and will be 5 at the launch of Haswell E, I didn't go for the x79 because at the time my X58 was only 2 and the performance increase in the X79 was pretty marginal and the PCH a dudski.

The X99 PCH has a number of advantages it will have 4 SATA 6g slots and 3 SATA express slots giving a genuine 10 SATA 6g slots, USB3 having an adequate 6 slots, means with the inclusion of INTEL LAN in the chipset 90% of boards sold won't need any other company troublesome addons and I wouldn't advise anybody to waste their money on uber overpriced boards that offer addon SATA/USB3 slots, forget the snipers and rampage extreme's. Overclocking is highly overrated, and with todays boards totally unnecessary.

The addon that's really needed is a creative sound core.

The X99 will finally allow SSD's to run at their optimal speeds on an express x4 lane.

The usefulness of SLI and Crossfire will totally fade way with the power of new cards introduced around the same time as the X99, so even a Micro ATX would suit most users, if integrated sound core was on the main board.

I will buy the lower end 8 core for $500 and something bucks, buy a cheaper micro ATX with sound core addon, buy a 1 TB SSD, DDR4 at 2133, a new Maxwell card and water cooler the rest of the stuff I will recycle.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2013)

I want to see what X99 is capable of before I make judgement.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 29, 2013)

Svarog said:


> Either too much money or trolling.


And here I still sit with my 2008 M3A32-MVP with its third processor, second GPU, and second set of memory.


----------



## ViruZ_HUN (Dec 31, 2013)

JTristam said:


> @Aquinus @adulaamin
> Very funny.
> Another day another lame jokes. Didn't get it, eh lads?
> 
> ...



I am currently running:

I7 2600 NON K
GTX 550 TI
12 gigs RAM of who knows
3 TB seagate( really luv seagate drives)


So i am waiting for Haswell-e too and i am looking for that cheaper 8 core one, seems to be well priced for the Preformence 

I was thinking to get 4930k with a Rampage 4 black, But nah, I will wait for the real power which is really worth the money.

I Really hope that Haswell-e will support DDR3 (too). Since DDR4 is seems to be overpriced when it come sout, maybe even expensiver then the 8 core, lol

I personally want at least 16 gig DDR3/DDR4 becuce it makes non sense to go 8 gigs of ram with that power CPU and other high quality components. But i hope things in that time will be well priced even the ram and stuff.

Also i think for GPU i will get the strongest one if its well priced. IF the GTX 780 Ti is still strongest i get that.. Or IF GTX 880 turns out to be better for lower price, why not...


----------



## ViruZ_HUN (Dec 31, 2013)

msamelis said:


> Incompatible sockets? Again Intel?



Well, the mobo manufacturers make more money with new sockets since new mobos is requied


----------



## NeoXF (Jan 1, 2014)

ViruZ_HUN said:


> Well, the mobo manufacturers make more money with new sockets since new mobos is requied



I doubt ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, ASRock and so on make a lot of money from Socket 2011 boards. They do however consolidate brand names, gain notoriety and stack awards, which nets them better margins in other markets on brand name alone.


----------



## orweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

For me it's all about the temps. If they're no better than Haswell they can keep it. I'm not delidding a $1,000 chip.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 20, 2014)

ViruZ_HUN said:


> I am currently running:
> 
> I7 2600 NON K
> GTX 550 TI
> ...



I'm curious as to what kind of improvements you think Haswell-E is going to have for gaming. Aside from an upgraded PCH and changes to the socket, skt2011-3 and Haswell-E won't perform much better per core than IVB-E does.



orweaver said:


> For me it's all about the temps. If they're no better than Haswell they can keep it. I'm not delidding a $1,000 chip.


Do some research first. IVB can have the headspreader removed, IVB-E can not. I suspect Haswell-E will be the same way.


----------



## orweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Do some research first. IVB can have the headspreader removed, IVB-E can not. I suspect Haswell-E will be the same way.



I'm aware of this. I'm saying that if they do indeed solder the IHS, then it's going to be quite a tempting chip.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 20, 2014)

orweaver said:


> I'm aware of this. I'm saying that if they do indeed solder the IHS, then it's going to be quite a tempting chip.


IVB is soldered but still runs hotter than its SB-E counter-parts. It's a result of die shrinks more than the heat spreader. Additionally, if heat and power consumption are your concerns, skt2011 with either SB-E, IVB-E, or Haswell-E are bad options imho. For gaming alone I think skt2011 is overkill.


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 20, 2014)

Haswell will be soldered too. Many overclockers, reviews, will use Intel Extreme and they don't want to solder such expensive processors.
I would never remove IHS from any CPU, not Extreme. I think Haswell Extreme will be easier for cooling than Haswell 4770K, but with some proper cooler, water-cooling example.
I expect and better heat transfer on first place.


----------

